# Craigavon meet up - 2 Sept - NAPRO Technology



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi all

Please be advised that the next I N UK patient support group meeting will take place on Wednesday 2 September at 7.30pm in Tutorial Room 2, 1st Floor, Medical Education Centre, Main Hospital Block, Craigavon Area Hospital. Eilish Grant from Napro Technology will be attending the group to give a talk. Napro Technology is a scientific and holistic process of investigating abnormal gynaecological and reproductive health. As you are aware I N UK do not endorse or otherwise any treatment providers. We make information available to give patients a choice.

Everyone welcome.

Can you please confirm your attendance through a personal message or email [email protected]

Many thanks

Sharon Davidson


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Any more interest in this meet up tonight?


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Shazd I must apologise that I have not seen the message until now and would have been interested please let me know of next meeting...thanks!!!!!


----------

